# 1st Annual Gathering Announcement



## cheech (Apr 4, 2007)

*Who: All are welcome to the first annual SMF Get Together 

What: Weekend camping, cooking, relaxing, and visiting

Where:Northern Cherokee Trading Post Camp Ground Clinton MO.
578 E Hwy 7, Clinton, MO 64735

When: June 15th, 16th, & 17th 

Activities: Planned trip to Sedalia Missouri to view the smoking competition, various music played by members, rib rub contest and give away prizes.

Prizes: Grand Giveaway is a GOSM 3405 BGW gas smoker; other items will be given away during activities.*
*Camping will be available for $25 per campsite and around $65/night for a hotel room.*
Shirts and hats will be available to purchase. Please see newsletter or other post for further details.


----------



## mohntr (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm going to start packing my bags!!! Bet is will be great!


----------



## short one (Apr 4, 2007)

GREAT!!!!!!! Been waiting for this post for a long time. Should be a lot of fun. See you there.


----------



## cheech (Apr 4, 2007)

We are working on the post for where to order shirts and hats from. Please hang in there we will get it done as soon as we can. 

We will also work on getting a picture of the location if we can.

Please remember to sign up for bringing a part of a meal too. We hope to have that filled up soon.


----------



## ultramag (Apr 4, 2007)

Hmmm.....picture. I think the guy that was supposed to do that today spent too much time mushroom hunting. I will punish him accordingly.


----------



## pigcicles (Apr 4, 2007)

Thank you Cheech and Ultramag for all the hard work so far in helping set this up. 

Ladies and Gents there has been a lot of issues dealt with while trying to get the best deals, location, and time frame. I know we can't make everyone happy, but we have tried to come as close as possilbe. 

We had originally planned to try a camp site at the lake, but do to reservation issues and seperation of the crowd we opted for the current location. There won't be the early quiet time plus there will be the use of kitchen facilities and the like. I feel that the price is very, very fair. This is for the entire weekend, which is less than a day at the lake.

The shirt and cap order form will be coming as soon as we can get some final issues worked out.

For use of these facilities we were made to understand that certain rules of conduct should be followed. Please understand that ALL are welcome to attend.

As children will be present during this function:

1. We ask that when consuming alcohol that moderation be observed.
2. Profanity be monitored
3. Leave your bad temper at home and show up ready to have fun and relax

Due to concerns from the Tribal leadership of water usage they ask that if bringing in an RV that you please fill the water tanks before arriving. There will be a dump station available off site. Info will be provided later

Please plan on attending if at all possible. Again thanks to everyone for your patience and participation. Let's make this the best first event ever!

Joe


----------



## short one (Apr 4, 2007)

Mag where's the mushroom pics? PUNISHMENT = sent me the rooms as I haven't found any yet.


----------



## peculiarmike (Apr 4, 2007)

Tie him to a chair and make him eat morels and crappie. That'll teach him!


----------



## pigcicles (Apr 17, 2007)

We thought this might need bumped back into main stream for all the new people that have joined the forum lately. 

If you are new, or not so new, all are welcome to attend. We'd love to get you some information on this event, so just give ultramag, cheech, or myself a quick PM to let us know you'd like to come out.

Keep Smokin


----------



## chefloydb (Apr 19, 2007)

wish i could get the time off work to go


----------



## domn8_ion (Apr 20, 2007)

Hey everyone, is it possible to order a hat and t-shirt to be mailed to me, or are the all going to be delievered to the gathering? I ask cause I can't make the gathering, but want to be there in spirit.


----------



## t-bone tim (Apr 20, 2007)

I would love to be there myself ,but sadly will not be ...I would also be intersted in ordering a hat and shirt also ,if possible .


----------



## mikey2gunz (Apr 20, 2007)

Man, I sure hope the shirts come in XXL. Can you direct me to the designs, or are they still being finalized?

Mike


----------



## gremlin (Apr 20, 2007)

Sounds like a blast
Just a tad too far for me though but I hope everyone has a good time...
I will be thinkin of ya having all that fun while i sweat at putting down new stone work and rebuild my deck


----------



## pigcicles (Apr 20, 2007)

Hello all, thanks for your inquiries. Yes you can order shirts and hats. If you have received this months newsletter the info is in there. If not here is a link to download the order form...

Order 2007 SMF Gathering T-shirts and/or Hats (requires MS Excel) 

Also info can be found in this thread...

Ordering Shirts & Hats for Gathering

If you can't download the order form or have problems please send me a PM and I will do whatever in needed to get you taken care of.

Thanks again all. Hope to see as many as possible at the gathering.

Keep Smokin


----------



## cheech (Apr 28, 2007)

Folks keep in mind that you can order these shirts and hats even if you are not planning on being at the first annual SMF gathering


----------



## reflect (May 1, 2007)

Even though I am not going I bought a hat to help support the forum any way I can.

Take care,

Brian


----------



## ultramag (May 15, 2007)

I went up and had a final meeting about the arrangements for the gathering today and remembered to get a few pics to give you guys a little feel for where we would be.

This is a shot of a few of the Rv hook-ups:






This is the fire ring. It is about 3-4 foot around and about a foot and a half tall:






This is the kitchen building from the outside:






This is the inside of the kitchen:






And the other way. You can see some items stored in the background. These should be out of the way for us. They only use the kitchen once or twice a year so they store some items in it over the winter.:






We should have at least one fridge, sink, stove, microwave, and should have use of a commercial type ice machine. If not, there should be a reasonable amount of ice bagged up and available to us.

I look forward to seeing ya'll there!!!


----------



## ultramag (May 15, 2007)

I've been looking and don't see the contact info for the motel anywhere so I figured I'd stick it in here. I called this morning and there are still plenty of rooms available as of now. I went to all the local motels and went to one or two rooms in each. This place is the best one in town IMO for the money. It is about 2-3 years old and used to be a Super-8. The name was changed due to a local tourism tax that only applied to chain motels. Following is a link to their web-site:

http://www.parkfieldinn.com/

You will want the Clinton location as it will put you 6 miles from the gathering location. Room rate I was quoted was $65 a nite or $75 for a two room suite. There are motels that are a little cheaper, but not American owned and not nearly as high of standards. Your giving up *alot *for a little. 

If anyone needs more info or wants something cheaper shoot me a PM and I'll help you however I can.


----------



## wvsmokeman (May 15, 2007)

I wish I could be there, I can't so I did the next best thing...I ordered a shirt and hat! Smoke some for me!


----------



## smokyokie (May 25, 2007)

Please allow me to accept that man's punishment.


----------



## cheech (Jun 4, 2007)

Missed this post with the hotel info. Great info and looks like a nice place thanks


----------



## bud's bbq (Jun 5, 2007)

Have tried to PM Chad and have not heard back. We need answers to a few questions. The pics that Ultramag sent looked like soft ground. Are there any pads for heavy RVs? It looks like it is wet there. We are carrying over 26,000 pounds and are worrying about sinking!!!

Early on, it was mentioned that there is no dump station but that there would be alternative dump information??? We really need to know.

Understand that the tribal leadership is concerned with water consumption. Due to our CCC (carying cargo weight) we can not travel long distances with full tank. Need to know the nearest place we can fill up with potable water?

Also would like to know amp service - is it 30 or 50 amps?


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jun 5, 2007)

wishing we could make it - would crash bud's place -lol & feed them for grub & board.... but we may be having the newest smf member tonight or tomorrow... stubborn kid...pics coming as it happens-


----------



## ultramag (Jun 5, 2007)

Your PM has already been responded to before I saw this. I was busy yesterday taking care of personal business on my day off. I will try and call tonite and get this resolved with you.


----------



## tonto1117 (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks Chad, I just sent you a PM.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jun 5, 2007)

just my 2 cents worth. as an ex electrician & camper - 30 amp main is pretty standard.50 won't hurt anything but unless ya got a 220v clothes dryer- 30 is the rule. hope it helps


----------



## tonto1117 (Jun 5, 2007)

No clothes dryer, I know our RV excepts either 30 or 50.....not sure if you can run everything with a 30....Bud(hubby) knows more about this then I do and were both still learning


----------



## gunslinger (Jun 12, 2007)

Fellow gatherees, I regretfully have to bow out for this weekends festivities. My oldest and dearest friend has passed on to meet Christ and I have to go to Portland for a memorial service on Friday Morning. Saturday his ashes will be spread on his favorite mountain fishing lake and I and my brother will join in with his pipe club to enjoy an English blend and a day of fishing in his honor.
I know all of you were counting on me making breakfast and it saddens me to relay this news to you. Most of all I feel bad for SmkyOky, because my smoker will not be available to him. Hopefully someone else can accomidate him.
I hope you all have a safe and wonderful weekend. I wish I could be there, but that as they say, is the way the ball bounces.
Thanks all,
Tom Valeika


----------



## hawgheaven (Jun 12, 2007)

Tom, I am sorry to hear of your friend's passing. My condolences and prayers to you and his family.

Take care...


----------



## peculiarmike (Jun 12, 2007)

Tonto -
Our toyhauler has 50 amp electrical but we rarely get 50 amp service to plug in to. It does fine with 30 amp, runs the AC, fridge, microwave, furnace, lights, water pump, battery charger, whatever we are using. You just have to have the correct adapter plug to go from 50 to 30, available at any RV place or WalMart carries them.
The pads at the sites are gravel, compacted crushed limestone. I think you will be fine.
Flying J at Peculiar has the dump station and fuel (gas or Diesel) in one drive thru location for RVs.


----------



## pigcicles (Jun 12, 2007)

Go in peace Tom. We will work out a way for SmokyOky to get the briskets done.

Prayers are with you and your friends family.

Joe


----------



## tonto1117 (Jun 12, 2007)

Tom, I an sorry to hear of the passing of your dear friend. As PC stated, go in peace, and our thoughts and prayers are with you and your friends family. 


Thanks for the info Mike 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ...picked up an adapter the other day....still learning.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jun 12, 2007)

sorry to hear,but i bet he would appreciate the sendoff he is getting.


----------



## tonto1117 (Jun 12, 2007)

I PM'd SmokyOky and let him know he is welcome to use our smoker. I also said we are taking as much wood as room will allow....might need some more for Saturdays smoke, if anyone can bring some extra it would be a good thing.


----------



## peculiarmike (Jun 12, 2007)

Jane and I would like to move our breakfast burritos to SATURDAY morning. That would allow a bit of time to come up with another breakfast cooker and we would use up a lot of stuff we have to keep cold in limited space.
If no one wants to do breakfast Sunday morning I would be happy having my usual, raisin bran & milk, or make a run to a restaurant in Clinton.


----------



## ultramag (Jun 12, 2007)

Sorry to hear this news Tom. 

Mike, I can't imagine why you couldn't have Sat. morning for breakfast. For those who are planning meals, be aware this just cut the number of people almost in third. Tom was bringing 11 people if I remember correctly.


----------



## tonto1117 (Jun 13, 2007)

Well folks it's almost 12 Midnight.  We are headed out early tomorrow.  As far as food and meals are concerned, we will figure it out and have a good time doing it.  Staying at a RV park tomorrow that has wi fi and we will check in.

As I have said before, we are really looking forward to cooking some great groceries and chewing the fat.  Safe trip to all and see you there!


----------



## pigcicles (Jun 13, 2007)

Have a great and safe trip... see ya there.


----------



## ultramag (Jun 13, 2007)

You guys have a safe trip and if you need anything when you get in this neck of the woods, just give me a holler.


----------



## hawgheaven (Jun 13, 2007)

Have a safe and wonderful trip you guys! Wish I could go...


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jun 13, 2007)

have a great weekend for those of us that can't make it. and chew the meat,not the fat har har.oh yah, we all expect pics & vids if possible.


----------



## smokyokie (Jun 13, 2007)

Drive safe and take good care of that smoker.  It looks like there won't be any dinner if it doesn't make it in one piece.

Tim


----------



## tonto1117 (Jun 14, 2007)

Thanks all....over half way there and will get to KC today.


----------



## peculiarmike (Jun 14, 2007)

Loading the toyhauler, we're rolling tomorrow morning, be there by 10 AM. It's just down the road a piece.

I smoked 22 fattys, 6 chubs of bologna (baloney down where I'm from) with hickory/pecan mix, FINE aroma! 
Breakfast burritos are pre-cooked, just need to scramble eggs. Taking the cheese smoker & geezer ECB, gonna smoke some cheddar to go with the baloney and crackers and "something cool to drink" for snacking.

Weather is looking good, high 80's, no rain through Tuesday. Hope everyone brings their shade, it will be needed.

Can't wait!  Gonna come home stuffed like a tick and smelling like smoke.


----------

